# Who here likes brandy with their 'gars?



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Howdy all. I'm not much of a drinker, but I've found a drink that I really enjoy. It's Maraska komovica grape brandy. I've never had it with a cigar.....I dunno if it would even be good with a cigar. Anybody else here enjoy brandy with or without a cigar? Got any suggestions for a alcohol newb?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I love brandy with a cigar. I remember one summer month I killed a bottle of brandy sitting on the front porch smoking.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I like it, working through a bottle of Camus XO now! (well...not RIGHT now at work)


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well I like brandy with a little water in it while I am smoking or any other time for that matter. Straight is a little too overpowering for me. I drink Christian Brothers though.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Not Brandy. I like Cognac.

Remy V.S.O.P is my favorite then folowed by the Hennessy Paradise.

My all time Fav is the Lou VIII , I have a bottle my dad gave me and we have a snifter full on each Christmas.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I only drink Brandy in Brandy Alexanders


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I also like brandy with a few drips of water in it. Seems to do well at clensing my mouth.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't like anything from Mexico and have nothing against French Brandies, but I'm more into Spanish. Have tried quite a few these from Soleras to Solera Gran Reservas. My current favs are Carlos I and Fundador both from the house of Domecq. I do have other ones, but I'm constantly in search of some others. I believe that similar to drinking scotch, if you find that the your fav. drink has to much heat to sip straight, then you need to move on to another.


----------



## Darbob (Sep 13, 2006)

Cognac all the way for the hard stuff.

New Glarus Spotted Cow for the beer


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh man do I love Brandy with Cigars!!!! In fact a little too much. I used to drink Cognacs primarily but it was just getting too expensive (I didn't want to cut out my cigar budget) so i ended up down-grading to Brandy. I'm not very picky about the type of brandy either.

Best brandy I've ever had was a half bottle given to me by my father who is Hungarian. When he was back visiting Hungary in 1985 he bought this small bottle of brandy made from the Tokai region. The Tokai region mainly produces dessert style wines (like ice-wine). This particular type was made from that type of grape. It was soo friggin smooth with a nice touch of sweetness and man did she pack a punch!!! It still stands out as the greatest brandy I've ever had....much better than any of the Cognacs I've also tasted. Sadlly I don't even know the name. Fortunately my folks are heading back to Hungary this month and on the shopping agenda is to get me some more of that brandy!!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

no Brandy for me (unless she's single)
whiskey or rum straight up for me :al


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

No love for the _E_rk & _J_erk. :r I've eyed some brany as I haven't drank very much of it, but liked what I did try. We'll see where it goes.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

yes definitely! a nice brandy/cognac with a cigar is excellent. i'm a big fan of Remy, and I've also been known to have courvoissier XO with a smoke  

I had this brandy my father gave me, called Caloura. It's Portuguese (my family is portugese), pretty good too.


----------



## venman (Oct 1, 2006)

Brandy is very good with a Cigar... my personal taste, is that Brandy is somewhat sweet... I would recommend better a Cognac... the XO's are pretty good for that purpose... also try a Single Malt with a splash of mineral water... excellent...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Tesseron or Pierre Ferrand are great brands.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Remy XO or Grand Marnier 100th or 150th Anniversay blend...what can I say...I gag on the cheap stuff...


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Tesseron or Pierre Ferrand are great brands.


I've never tried Tesseron, but I have to agree that just about anything from Pierre Ferrand pairs wonderfully with a smoke. I normally don't pair my cigars with hard alcohol, or even beer or wine for that matter, but when I do, it is almost always with the Ferrand 10 y/o or Remy VSOP.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I went to missionliquors.com and noticed that there were alot of Armenian brandies. ... I never knew.... Has anyone tried good Armenian brandy?


----------

